# CD-Rom drives not detected



## abhishek_del (Jul 13, 2007)

I have two drives Lite-on Combo drive and Lite-on Allwrite DVD writer. Now my drives are not deteced at BIOS and in windows as well..
I have tried reconnecting the cables and check for lose connections. I have also interchanged the cable by just connecting the combo drive. I have used Add hardware wizard.....

PLs PLS help me if anyone can/knows it...Thanks a lot for taking notice....


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 13, 2007)

try new ID cable.....may b ...cable is culprit.......


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 13, 2007)

Press Del key (Enter BIOS)=>select the 1st option (don't remember its name. NOTE: I am telling according to Award BIOS 6.0 )=> There will be something called detect HDD. Press enter on each of them and then try detecting the drives. 

@bajaj, how 2 cables at the same time can be the culprit?


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 13, 2007)

@ unknown

May b...i m wrong.....or....rite....
i just want him to check with new cable.......?

As...u too cant say surely...that....cables are not faulty....


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 13, 2007)

as unknown says check if the detection is disabled in bios.

one more thing can be that both the drives are set to slave or master and are on the same ide channel. set one as master and the other as slave and connect them to the same ide channel. (the change is done by jumpers at the back of the drive. refer manual for correct jumper position for setting drives as master/slave).


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 14, 2007)

try changing the ide slots . might it be a culprit

or try connecting this drives to other pc ( ur friend or someone else ) .

drives can also be a problem


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 14, 2007)

clmlbx said:
			
		

> try changing the ide slots.


ide slots?!!!!


----------



## praka123 (Jul 14, 2007)

I think it has something to do with power supply cables.else the channel set via jumper in back of the drive(s).


----------



## abhishek_del (Jul 14, 2007)

The jumpers are correctly connected..i will try with a new cable and I am using American Megatrends....there is no option like detect hdd or something similar


----------



## ilugd (Jul 14, 2007)

step by step would be to 
1. check if drives work  in a friends computer
2. If ok, check if it is not a clash due to slave master setup- jumper settings
2. is power properly connected to the drives
3. The slot where the ide cable connects might be faulty. Try connecting an ide hard drive or another cd drive with a completely new cable in that place.

That should helpfully isolate the problem.

In BIOS there will be some setting to automatically detect connect devices. Try to redetect manually. And can you post your motherboard model ?


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 14, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> ide slots?!!!!


 
I MEAN . THERE ARE TWO AVAILABLE IDE SLOTS ON BOARD . MIGHT ONE THAT IT IS CONNECTED TO IS FAULTY .

TRY CONNECTING TO OTHER IDE SLOT


----------



## Liggy (Jul 14, 2007)

try resetting BIOS back to default settings. which screen looks more like the BIOS u have? 
*h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf-JAVA/Doc/images/c00814741.jpg
*forum.novatech.co.uk/files/cmos1.JPG if it looks like this you want advance BIOS features there should be an option in there for you to select drives, the drives are IDE and not USB correct?!


----------



## ilugd (Jul 14, 2007)

@liggy: are those camera snaps or is there a way to get screen shots of the bios?


----------



## praka123 (Jul 15, 2007)

oh,come on  those are links from some uk forum eh?


----------



## abhishek_del (Jul 15, 2007)

well these are snaps from hp website and other from some uk forum...Well the problem is solved..The new cable did it...but i would also like to know the bios thing...that detect thing
Thanks everyone for participating

*One more question: In the jumper setiings there is one option: Cable select
What is it? (explain)*


----------



## Liggy (Jul 15, 2007)

ilugd said:
			
		

> @liggy: are those camera snaps or is there a way to get screen shots of the bios?


actually I just did a gogle image search for BIOS screens.  there are also BIOS simulators on the net which can walk you through basic setup of BIOS.
abhishek_del cable select allows the position of the drive on the cable to select whether the drive will act as master or slave (works for both optical and HDD, IDE drives).  I was informed that it is better to manually put the jumper to either master or slave, and if you're still having problems accessing driver then put to cable select.


----------



## ilugd (Jul 15, 2007)

oh, thanks. Nice to learn this. I never thought about that. Sorry for the offtopic query, but are there some simulators for routers and the like? Like Cisco router simulators for training in different models? Or should I create a new thread?


----------



## abhishek_del (Jul 15, 2007)

*ok so cable select means that it can act as master or slave and we can set master slave from the bios right?*

However, I once changed one jumper from slave to cable select and it did not work...I mean funny characters were printed in the bios in First channel device... I think probably i should have made the similar changes to bios also.

*Another question: In boot device priority down there is a Disk drives (+) option which we expand shows the two disk drives. Here, we can make one disk drive as one and other as two. This is not master slave, then what is it?*


Thanks for the info guys


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 15, 2007)

abhishek_del said:
			
		

> *Another question: In boot device priority down there is a Disk drives (+) option which we expand shows the two disk drives. Here, we can make one disk drive as one and other as two. This is not master slave, then what is it?*


this is the order in which the boot sector is searched on the disk. boot record is first searched on the disk that is marked 1st. if found then then i doesn't search further. if the boot record is not found here then it continues the search in the second drive.


----------



## Liggy (Jul 16, 2007)

ilugd said:
			
		

> oh, thanks. Nice to learn this. I never thought about that. Sorry for the offtopic query, but are there some simulators for routers and the like? Like Cisco router simulators for training in different models? Or should I create a new thread?


yeah dude create a new thread cuz I goggled mine and went through many pages to find it, can't remember where I found it a lot are just screen shot tutorials, you're better off askin the whole forum.


----------



## abhishek_del (Jul 16, 2007)

thanks but problem is solved


----------



## vish786 (Jul 16, 2007)

Liggy said:
			
		

> try resetting BIOS back to default settings. which screen looks more like the BIOS u have?
> *h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf-JAVA/Doc/images/c00814741.jpg
> *forum.novatech.co.uk/files/cmos1.JPG if it looks like this you want advance BIOS features there should be an option in there for you to select drives, the drives are IDE and not USB correct?!



hey dude how did u take pics of ur bios, they look clear ?? using some software ????



			
				ax3 said:
			
		

> try checking both of ur ROM drives on ur frds PC ........
> 
> else
> 
> ...



lol... u forget the printf(""); statement


----------



## abhishek_del (Jul 16, 2007)

the pics are from sources on the net..waise they look very clear and i don't suspect camera use, whoever got the original pics


----------



## Liggy (Jul 17, 2007)

what do you guyz want the exact source? serious all I did was go to google images.


----------

